# Hello!



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I'm new here and I have a couple questions regarding which line to be looking for. 

My husband and I live on 8.5 acres outside of town with our 3 kids (ages 12, 6 and 4) and our 90 pound mixed breed we got at the dog pound when he was 6 weeks old. 

I am a runner. I'm currently training for my second marathon. With my training schedule I run anywhere from 4-23 miles 5 days a week. When my gsd is old enough, I plan on bringing him/her along with me, especially when I run alone. 

We, as a family often go on hikes, walks and bike rides and we bring our dog along. He is getting older though and has arthritis so he hasn't been coming as often. He's content with being a big couch potato and thinks he's a lap dog. 

I'm also interested in doing agility and obedience. I've considered schutzhund, but I wouldn't want to get a high drive simply based on that, incase I don't. 

I'm currently looking towards the show line, as I really love the looks. For all you more experience gsd owners, do you think it'll be a right fit? I'm thinking the working line would be too active. Any suggestions?

I've been looking up breeders in Ohio and surrounding states.. I would love if anyone had any suggestions or know of any great breeders. It'll probably be about a year before we get a pup, I'd like for my youngest to be in kindergarten. She's in preschool now. I heard it's not too early to be looking since it seems like a waiting list for the great breeders. 

And to be superficial again... If I had to pick a dog, solely based on looks it would be this dog  

http://cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/495711.jpg


Since it'll still be a little while before I get another dog, are there any reading suggestions or things to prepare for before? I've had a german shepherd in the past, when my youngest was a baby. He was a backyard breeder pup, and I don't want to do that again. I fully plan to purchase a well bred quality dog this time. 

Thanks!!
Stephanie


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome!!! Looks like the GSD will be a perfect match for you!!!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You DO sound like an ideal home. Specially cause your realize how formal training of some type is a huge help to keeping the perfect puppy a perfect dog.










Looks like German showlines to me if that's the look you are going for. 

Make sure you really take the time to go thru -->> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And in particular 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Funny how time and knowledge can change what you think you used to prefer. When I started in the GSD search I only knew the black/red color you selected. But 14 years later I'm way more into the sables and wouldn't exclude an all black GSD!

But health and temperment, the personality that best fits my background and experience are actually MUCH more important then coat and color. Course if I find my perfect breeder, and they mostly have blacks and sables, then clearly that ups my chances for a pup with that color


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! 

Yes, I prefer the showline type. Red and Black. I do think personality, health and temperament is most important, but I have no problem waiting till I find one with everything I'm looking for. This type has always been my dream dog so I think if I "settle" for one that isn't everything I want then I may be disappointed in the future. So if it takes a year or so to find one then that's fine. 

Yesterday I made a list of all the things I'm looking for, other than color because that's a given in a new pup, or older pup. I'm hoping I can eventually find one. 

And yes! Training is the first thing on my list after I get one. We took my dog to a place that you drop them off for a week and they come back trained. I will def. be doing that again and I also want to further train them. My dog now is trained on leash for basic commands.. I plan to start my gsd off with as much training as I can.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

going to be a while before a pup is ready for that much running.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> going to be a while before a pup is ready for that much running.



yes, I know that.  I never expect it to run my long runs with me. Just my short ones.


----------

